# Sx pro faulty dongle online-trends



## chrisnasah (Jan 6, 2019)

hello guys

I bought 3 dongles from online trends and one of them has stopped working after few months.

Who can help replace it, online trends or would it be team x?

Thanks


----------



## tbb043 (Jan 6, 2019)

Contact the seller, then if that fails try the manufacturer.


----------



## larrypretty (Jan 16, 2019)

Do you get item exchanged?


----------



## chrisnasah (Jan 19, 2019)

I managed to get it working eventually but they did agree to exchange and ask to send back for a new one


----------

